# Weed Spraying when it is hot



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

So the instructions say not to spray when the temperature is beyond 85F. I live in Phoenix where it gets to about 100F everyday. My question is, if I spray at say 6:00 AM at sunup when the temp is say 79F, do I risk burning my bermuda lawn when it temps will hit 85F at around 9:00AM? Is that a safe enough window to spray?

Thanks in advance,
Marc


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

Celsius doesn't have a heat restriction so maybe buy that


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

I am using this product called Spurge POwer as most of my lawn is covered with Spurge. Unless anyone has a major problem, I am going to take my chances and apply at the crack of dawn tomorrow when it will be 75F.



feinhorn said:


> Celsius doesn't have a heat restriction so maybe buy that


----------

